# Chilli peppers



## mike (Jun 21, 2012)

My chilli pepper plant leaves are falling off. Don't know if it's because of the hot weather or just over watering. I try to water every other day, but it seems the leaves keep falling off. Does anyone out there have this problem??


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't had that problem. I water about every other day also and we've been in the 90's-100's for the past several weeks. Hopefully someone else will respond that might know why that is happening, but I wanted to respond and at least welcome you here!


----------

